# November 2015 Popsugar- May contain spoilers



## Teach22 (Oct 13, 2015)

I know we haven't received our October boxes yet but the inspiration for November has just been just released.  Any guesses?


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 13, 2015)

I saw this on the deepa gurnani site today. It's not sold at Neman Marcus so I don't think it's part of that box, and the necklace from the fall special edition box is still specifically marked as such...so even though it does not mention "box" after "popsugar must have" I am crossing my fingers for November!


----------



## emwdz (Oct 14, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> I saw this on the deepa gurnani site today. It's not sold at Neman Marcus so I don't think it's part of that box, and the necklace from the fall special edition box is still specifically marked as such...so even though it does not mention "box" after "popsugar must have" I am crossing my fingers for November!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would be an awesome way to dress up my pixie... I want...

Also could fit the "festivities" clue? That's what I would totally be wearing this to


----------



## blank2aa (Oct 14, 2015)

I love that headband! I would be so happy to receive one in the November box!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 15, 2015)

Whatever that treat is behind the theme spoilers, send that PS, please send that!


----------



## Jennifer Doane (Oct 15, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> I saw this on the deepa gurnani site today. It's not sold at Neman Marcus so I don't think it's part of that box, and the necklace from the fall special edition box is still specifically marked as such...so even though it does not mention "box" after "popsugar must have" I am crossing my fingers for November!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That headband is gorgeous!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 17, 2015)

Gifting...hopefully not more weird paper wine bags!

That headband is really cute and definitely festive.

Friends and family, gratitude...maybe something to share and something that gives to a charity?

I love November so I am hoping for a good box!


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 19, 2015)

Spoiler Alert!


----------



## aihutch (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm overloaded with eyeshadow, but if theirs is good this looks perfect to travel with during the holidays.


----------



## Saiza (Oct 19, 2015)

I love the spoiler, already signed up for November too! I pray there are no more paper bags in next month's box.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 19, 2015)

I never need eyeshadow but this seems like I can trade or sell it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

However if they wanted to send us urban decay sometime I'd be up for that....


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 19, 2015)

They said on FB that there will be different color variations as well.

Tried googling, but I can't seem to find anything other than the current version of this quad, which seems to just come in one color variety. The one we're getting is being sold on Ebay which makes me think it's older.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Oct 20, 2015)

I love the colors in the set in the picture, and I wouldn't mind new eyeshadow, but I'm concerned about "colors may vary." I would definitely buy if I knew I would get this one. I'm trying to save up in the hopes that they have a fantastic Black Friday or Cyber Monday deal (which I'm asumming would start with the the Dec box, as boxes have been selling out this year) so I'm going to try to avoid pulling the trigger and see if there's another spoiler.


----------



## amyd1259 (Oct 20, 2015)

Yah, the "color may vary" part is what's holding me back on ordering this one.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 23, 2015)

It's getting towards the end of the year, so we might see a planner. A giftcard for an Erin Condren Life Planner would be amazing!


----------



## northwest22 (Oct 27, 2015)

I know we have received sooo many scarves, but Imwould love one like the one we got in Novemeber a few years back. The grey and black one. Something big and cozy like that. Or a throw.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Oct 27, 2015)

I think I'm going to pass this month in hopes of December being a great month. I really wish I had gotten December last year.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 27, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> I know we have received sooo many scarves, but Imwould love one like the one we got in Novemeber a few years back. The grey and black one. Something big and cozy like that. Or a throw.


That is the best "keep in my freezing work cubicle and use as a blankie" scarf ever.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Oct 28, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> I saw this on the deepa gurnani site today. It's not sold at Neman Marcus so I don't think it's part of that box, and the necklace from the fall special edition box is still specifically marked as such...so even though it does not mention "box" after "popsugar must have" I am crossing my fingers for November!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great sleuthing! I'm not sure if I could pull this off, but it's beautiful.


----------



## riana24 (Oct 29, 2015)

Have they sent a shower speaker before? Doesn't really fit with the theme but it's something I want but wouldn't buy for myself.


----------



## Jo Cres (Nov 1, 2015)

does anyone want the DSJ coupon code from last months box? inbox me. i'm not going to end  up using it and it would be a shame to let it go to waste.


----------



## Audrey Miles (Nov 1, 2015)

I had read on MSA that the eye shadows would be brand new variations from their FALL 2015 collection. So they won't be the ones from eBay.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 1, 2015)

I ended up signing back up with Popsugar. I've subbed on and off and decided to sub again. The spoiler looks good so far.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Nov 3, 2015)

Spoiler!


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 3, 2015)

I like that spoiler! Thanks for posting @@nicolispicoli ! I'm glad I signed up.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Nov 3, 2015)

Reija said:


> I like that spoiler! Thanks for posting @@nicolispicoli ! I'm glad I signed up.


Anytime! I love it! I don't wear eyeshadow, so the first spoiler was meh for me, but I could get a candle every single month in this box and never complain!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 3, 2015)

I love this.  Every time I think I would rather just do higher end / LE boxes and quit the rest, PSMH reminds me of why I stay.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 3, 2015)

nicolispicoli said:


> Spoiler!


I was just going to check if this was posted yet. Love, love, love the spoiler! My fave "splurge candle" brand. Now I feel like I need another Nov box...


----------



## CSCS2 (Nov 5, 2015)

Just saw someone post this in the Neiman Marcus thread but their November box is shipping already and it's 5 pounds!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 5, 2015)

Yay! I imagine the candle weighs a pound or so bc it looks really substantial--maybe we'll get a bubble bath or something else that's a bit heavy too.

Excited for my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 5, 2015)

Mine also shipped and is 5 pounds. If shipped from CA and usually comes from NY. Weird.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Nov 5, 2015)

I SO do not need any eyeshadow, but that's a personal issue -- I like these spoilers.

Side note: does anyone remember if PS has had any Black Friday deals in past years? I want to do a gift subscription, but not sure if I should hold out.


----------



## Debby Jovanovic (Nov 5, 2015)

CSCS2 said:


> Just saw someone post this in the Neiman Marcus thread but their November box is shipping already and it's 5 pounds!


That was me and mine is scheduled for delivery on the 13th but I always get it 2 days earlier for some reason.  It should be a great box!

It seems really heavy at 5 pounds and I've never had a regular monthly ship from California, so I was confused and thought I'd won the Neiman Marcus one.


----------



## CSCS2 (Nov 5, 2015)

BeautifyMyLife said:


> I SO do not need any eyeshadow, but that's a personal issue -- I like these spoilers.
> 
> Side note: does anyone remember if PS has had any Black Friday deals in past years? I want to do a gift subscription, but not sure if I should hold out.


They had an amazing Black Friday deal last year -- something like $110 for 6 months or so, but I imagine they were losing money on each box. They'll probably have another Black Friday deal this year but I can't imagine it'll be as good as last year's.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 5, 2015)

CSCS2 said:


> They had an amazing Black Friday deal last year -- something like $110 for 6 months or so, but I imagine they were losing money on each box. They'll probably have another Black Friday deal this year but I can't imagine it'll be as good as last year's.


I just looked it up and it looks like it was a $15 off coupon for monthly subs, $25 off for 3-months subs, and $75 off for 6-month subs, so you could end up with boxes priced as low as $23.28. I hadn't yet gotten into PSMH then, so I missed those deals, but I did get a 3-month sub on boxing day that worked out to $26.62 per box.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Nov 5, 2015)

CSCS2 said:


> They had an amazing Black Friday deal last year -- something like $110 for 6 months or so, but I imagine they were losing money on each box. They'll probably have another Black Friday deal this year but I can't imagine it'll be as good as last year's.





theori3 said:


> I just looked it up and it looks like it was a $15 off coupon for monthly subs, $25 off for 3-months subs, and $75 off for 6-month subs, so you could end up with boxes priced as low as $23.28. I hadn't yet gotten into PSMH then, so I missed those deals, but I did get a 3-month sub on boxing day that worked out to $26.62 per box.


Thanks, ladies! I'll definitely hold out and see what kind of deals they have.


----------



## jenny1973 (Nov 7, 2015)

Mine is sitting there pending but the weight is only 2.2 pounds and it is coming from New York.


----------



## CSCS2 (Nov 7, 2015)

Gah I want spoilers!


----------



## prettycat33 (Nov 7, 2015)

Mine has not shipped yet, its still processing. I am dying for spoilers so someone please get their box and post pics!


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 7, 2015)

Wow is the latest its been in a while without full box spoilers.  I m super excited for this box but I do have to say the spoilers and inspirations don't really match up for me -- I guess both things can fit into the gift category. I m hoping there s a gratitude journal or grateful living book of some sort.  I m beginning to think the inspirations are just things the month inspires/makes them think off and not necessarily hints to whats in the box--- sometimes they seem so far off.  I hope everyone loves their boxes and we get them soon!


----------



## HevanCathey (Nov 8, 2015)

I love these spoilers and it is so hard waiting for more. Sadly my box hasnt shipped yet


----------



## blank2aa (Nov 9, 2015)

If we don't get spoilers today I'm going to lose my mind!


----------



## Saiza (Nov 9, 2015)

I haven't gotten any shipping notice yet either, I'm dying to see what's in the box!


----------



## aihutch (Nov 9, 2015)

No shipping notice. I wonder if it will be like last month's box and I get notice on the day it's delivered. Looking forward to spoilers.


----------



## blank2aa (Nov 9, 2015)

You guys someone posted their box on Instagram! I don't know how to post pictures on here!


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 9, 2015)

They posted a breakdown!

1. Give Thanks postcards

2. Deepa Gurnani Katie Crystal Headband

3. West Memory Bingo Set

4. Capri Blue Candle in Rain

5. Terrapin Ridge Farms Pecan Honey Mustard

6. Ink Dot Print giftcard (you can apparently make photo gifts)

7. Tarte Eyeshadows


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 9, 2015)

Just an ok box for me. It feels like it's missing something.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 9, 2015)

Picture is on MSA I'll grab it



Spoiler


----------



## riana24 (Nov 9, 2015)

Just saw this on Instagram!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 9, 2015)

Finally spoilers! Yay! 

Really happy about the food item and the headband. With the candle spoiler they really make the box for me.

I think the bingo will be fun for us but it's not for everyone. I have a little boy who is 3.5 and loves numbers and I think he could actually learn to play this game with us. He definitely knows the song!

I was hoping for something to regift besides the eyeshadows (which I won't use) but that may not happen. 

Edit to add: quick mustard use tip: we combine mustard w a little light brown sugar, then brush it on salmon, then bake salmon for 15 minutes at 400 degrees. Totally using this jar for that.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 9, 2015)

I really really really hope I do not get the rain scent of the candle! The candle is the item I am so excited about but gardenia gives me like, an insta headache when I smell it. But it is so so pretty of a candle.

The bingo set might be fun for my family, since we play board games.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 9, 2015)

Aw I like the bingo game. My family used to play Pokeno (if anyone knows what that is) on the holidays.

I might save it and gift it to my niece for xmas.

I don't think I'll wear the headband  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I think it's lovely.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 10, 2015)

AshJs3 said:


> Just an ok box for me. It feels like it's missing something.


Chocolate...it's missing lots of chocolate.


----------



## emwdz (Nov 10, 2015)

I like this box! Once I have it in my hands I'll know if I love it or not.

I think the rain scent is a weird choice for the candle, because in November all I want are cozy scents, but hopefully I like it and it can work in the bathroom or I can save it for Spring or something.

The honey mustard will be happily used. Like @nicepenguin I use it for salmon. Also a die hard cheese and wine girl and this could be good on a cheese plate with pretzels.

I'm hosting a small family Thanksgiving dinner for the first time in my adult life so maybe the bingo set can get used then, but otherwise, I'm not around enough people to use it that often. It's aesthetically pleasing and not tacky though, which is nice.

The eyeshadow will be used, just wanting to see it in person and find out about it's true colors and pigmentation.

The headband, yes! So beautiful and like I mentioned earlier, it's hard to dress up a pixie. Headbands can make me look like a 12 year old, but this doesn't seem like it will. I'm definitely going to find a way to work it in to my holiday/new year's outfits.

The postcards look nice, here's an example from the site as well https://gramr.us/shop/product/92431118. But I'm not sure how to go about using them until I see them in person and see what they look like and say (send them out vs frame them as a Thanksgiving decoration.)

Hopefully the gift card has a value that's actually usable to us, and that would make this box pretty great for me.


----------



## CSCS2 (Nov 10, 2015)

Inkdot commented on MSA's post and the gift card is for $20, no word on whether that can be used for shipping. But looks like you can definitely get items for under $20!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 10, 2015)

Ahh I am really excited about this box! 

1. Give Thanks postcards: Now I don't have to buy thank you cards.  Practical/useful. 

2. Deepa Gurnani Katie Crystal Headband: I have been wearing my hair wet to work lately because my kids are suddenly little sleepyheads who don't want to get up for school so this will help me look fake put together.  I'm thinking if I wrap my hair into 2-3 little buns high on the crown and slap this on it would be cute and easy?

3. West Memory Bingo Set: My girls are 4 and 6 so this is perfect for helping them with their numbers.  Or the adults can all throw in $1-$5 per round and we can drink and take each other's money. 

4. Capri Blue Candle in Rain: Love the design on this, it's beautiful!  And I don't really like cinnamon-y scents so I'm glad it's not spicy for fall. 

5. Terrapin Ridge Farms Pecan Honey Mustard: I am getting hungry just thinking about this on a wine and cheese tray or on a leftover turkey sandwich. 

6. Ink Dot Print giftcard (you can apparently make photo gifts): I need to check this site out, wondering if I can use it for xmas cards. 

7. Tarte Eyeshadows: Tarte is always good by me.


----------



## meganm (Nov 10, 2015)

So I've always looked at these posts for spoilers but never had an account to comment...until now!

The bingo set that was posted in MSA wasn't the one pictured in the Instagram photo. That one is on J. Crew's website linked here https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/homeandgift/PRDOVR~B9387/B9387.jsp

Just thought I'd share in case anyone wanted to see the font/size difference! 

I don't know how I feel about this box, I cancelled after last months but I'm considering this one. I love the headband, candle, mustard, and eyeshadow. But at the same time I can justify not getting them. Like how often do I wear headbands? Do I have to much makeup? (That one I know is a yes lol)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 10, 2015)

I just got my shipping notice and my box was only 2.2 lbs


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 10, 2015)

Weird. My box also says 5 lbs.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hooray finally spoilers and a shipping notice!  I think this a fun November box. 

Love the Gratitude Cards- I think Thank You Notes are becoming a lost art- in fact any handwritten letter seems to be. So important to me in the hustle and bustle of life to be grateful and kind so these make me happy. Thank you Popsugar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Bingo- How fun!  I wish they d send more games- love me a good game night. And Bingo is such a great game for the holidays since it can be played by so many ages.  If Bingo is not for you would  be nice to donate it to a local hospital, school, or nursing home.  Would  also be fun to put together a little game night gift basket for someone- love giving game night or movie night gift baskets during the holidays- so fun!

I m way too excited about the mustard.  I love me a good mustard so many delicious things to do with it! 

Eyeshadow Quad- I love tarte shadows- over the summer I got a tarte set from Sephora that included an eyeshadow quad and its become one of my go to eyeshadows, hope this one is just as awesome. Love me a big eyeshadow collection!

The candle oh the candle send me all the candles!  

I like that this box include some fun and different things and also some items I m sure I ll use often!   Enjoy ladies!


----------



## lucyla8 (Nov 11, 2015)

My shipping says - Weight 5 lbs / 2.27 kgs.


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Nov 11, 2015)

This sounds like another great box.  I'm not a headband person, but I might be...  That's why I like sub boxes, they get me to try things outside my comfort zone.  I might end up the biggest headband girl ever.  I don't buy these to make money, I like the new things I don't have time to find on my own.  Popsugar always gives me that and I love it.  I doubt I would buy a bingo game on my own, but now that one is headed my way, my husband and I and our little ones will have fun playing.  Anyone can play bingo so even my youngest can feel like a grownup.  The holidays are about spending time with your family, so for me, the game is more about that than anything else.  I'm sure I'll love the way my little boys' faces will light up when they think they are close to beating their parents - priceless.  Thank you Popsugar


----------



## jenny1973 (Nov 11, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> Finally spoilers! Yay!
> 
> Really happy about the food item and the headband. With the candle spoiler they really make the box for me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip with the mustard. My son and husband love to eat salmon, I might would give it a try with this on it.


----------



## jenny1973 (Nov 11, 2015)

lucyla8 said:


> My shipping says - Weight 5 lbs / 2.27 kgs.


Hmmm, mine only weighed 2.2LBs. Maybe you were a winner for the Holiday Box.


----------



## Saiza (Nov 11, 2015)

Mine is 5 lbs too, wonder what the big difference in the 2.2 lbs and the 5 lb is?


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 11, 2015)

It looks the NM box is 11 lbs, so they probably just had a weird shipping weight. I remember a couple months back someone asked why there was a huge variance beween the shipping weights, and popsugar said it's because FedEx reuses tracking numbers, so sometimes the weight shown is wrong. So maybe that's what is going on.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 11, 2015)

I feel like this happens quite a bit when people start comparing weights.  I think the company just throws a number out there when the label is created, and sometimes it's updated with the real weight at some point in the shipping process and sometimes it's not.  I wouldn't stress about it, I'm sure we are all getting the same box.  I think prizes get shipped separately.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Nov 11, 2015)

Looks like the Limited Edition Holiday boxes for her and him are coming! I can't wait!

ETA: I started a new thread, might be easier so things don't get mixed up with November.


----------



## Buffy23 (Nov 12, 2015)

I won one of the prizes once. In my experience you get contacted separately (in my case 2 or 3 months after the announced contest) and you have to fill out info. Granted I won a gift card. I would assume it would be similar for physical items.


----------



## prettycat33 (Nov 13, 2015)

WARNING SPOILER... i figured since someone else already posted a spoiler pic, it was ok to post my pic, but i wanted to give a proper warning just in case.Got my box today and its amazing! I was worried about the tarte eye shadows being a color i wouldnt like but i got a really pretty brownish/ shimmery beige quad called apple pie. The bingo game is really high quality.


----------



## MET (Nov 13, 2015)

So... the PopSugar website is down again.  Seems so odd to me that this site goes down every few months.


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 13, 2015)

I got my box today.  I was surprised at how small the candle was!


----------



## Jen G (Nov 13, 2015)

I got my box today too. I really like/love everything in it, but my candle, sadly, did not make it to me intact. I've sent Popsugar an email, so hopefully I will get a replacement in a timely manner because I was really looking forward to that candle!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Nov 13, 2015)

My candle was broken too! Even though it was wrapped nicely in the bubble wrap! PS responded quickly and said they would replace it.


----------



## Debby Jovanovic (Nov 14, 2015)

Love everything in the box. The candle made me sneeze for half an hour straight, so I set it in very warm water for about 10 minutes and then ran a knife around the edge and the wax popped right out. I pulled the wicks out, gave it a good washing and I now have a gorgeous little trinket box. I couldn't be more thrilled.


----------



## MET (Nov 14, 2015)

DebbyJ said:


> DebbyJ, on 14 Nov 2015 - 09:42 AM, said:Love everything in the box. The candle made me sneeze for half an hour straight, so I set it in very warm water for about 10 minutes and then ran a knife around the edge and the wax popped right out. I pulled the wicks out, gave it a good washing and I now have a gorgeous little trinket box. I couldn't be more thrilled.


 What a great tip!!


----------



## prettycat33 (Nov 14, 2015)

I loved the tarte eye shadow color i received called apple of my eye but i am interested to find out what other people got. Which one did u all get and what are the colors ?


----------



## emwdz (Nov 15, 2015)

I love my box even more in person. I dislike the smell of a candle but I think it'll make a nice gift with a note attached saying how to use it as a trinket box afterward. I also got the apple of my eye quad.

Here's a picture of what I did with a few of my Thanksgiving themed postcards ("choose happy, Thanksgiving, thankful.") I made them into garland with burlap string and small clothespins. Crappy webcam picture, bonus of me hiding away from the shot lol.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 15, 2015)

emwdz said:


> I love my box even more in person. I dislike the smell of a candle but I think it'll make a nice gift with a note attached saying how to use it as a trinket box afterward. I also got the apple of my eye quad.
> 
> Here's a picture of what I did with a few of my Thanksgiving themed postcards ("choose happy, Thanksgiving, thankful.") I made them into garland with burlap string and small clothespins. Crappy webcam picture, bonus of me hiding away from the shot lol.


Ummm seriously you have the cutest fall mantle!  Love what you did with the postcards and are those candy corn wine bottle vases...ummm genius!  So cute!


----------



## emwdz (Nov 15, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Ummm seriously you have the cutest fall mantle!  Love what you did with the postcards and are those candy corn wine bottle vases...ummm genius!  So cute!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 15, 2015)

Someone stole my popsugar box and a sephora order off of my porch on Friday, WHEN MY HUSBAND WAS HOME! I'm so mad and slightly heartbroken. Has anyone ever dealt with this, and did popsugar send you another box??


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 15, 2015)

Also, I live in a well off, safe area, so this blows my mind even more, what dicks! Beware ladies, package theft is huge this time of year!


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 15, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Also, I live in a well off, safe area, so this blows my mind even more, what dicks! Beware ladies, package theft is huge this time of year!


Oh no!! I'm sorry someone stole your packages.  It's a problem in the city where I live and people have started installing front porch security cameras.   Even though I live in a condo behind a coded gate, all my packages are shipped to work because I've seen people scale the gate before.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 16, 2015)

Sorry to hear @@Krystyn Lowe. What a bummer. It happens around our area too even though many people have cameras on the porches.


----------



## prettycat33 (Nov 16, 2015)

When i first saw that this months box included the mustard i wasnt very impressed because i dislike mustard. I thought 'come on popsugar, couldn't u guys have included some chocolate or other sweet treat?' But i decided to test it out anyway and OMG! It is soooo good ! The jars half gone already. I have been eating it on crackers with gormet cheeses and different types of very thinly sliced salame. It has a very sweet, nutty taste, with a slight mustard flavor. I will have to buy more when its gone, which will be soon!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 16, 2015)

@Krystyn Lowe Ugh, people are the worst.  I'm sorry that happened but I'm hopeful that PSMH will be understanding!  Their customer service has always been great. 

Played bingo with the kids last night and it was a huge hit.  What a nice, high quality set!  Now I'm hungry for the mustard thanks to @prettycat33.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 16, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Also, I live in a well off, safe area, so this blows my mind even more, what dicks! Beware ladies, package theft is huge this time of year!


I'm going through the same thing, except my area is well...not the greatest.  Not the worst but not the best either.  I have everything sent to work and anything sent to my apartment is held at the post office. I've been to my post office several times to complain. They know me and my address before I get to the front of the line.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Nov 16, 2015)

I just checked and my label was created on Nov 9th.  My past boxes have never sat there for an entire week before being picked up.  Has anyone had this happen?


----------



## aihutch (Nov 16, 2015)

Mrs30009 said:


> I just checked and my label was created on Nov 9th.  My past boxes have never sat there for an entire week before being picked up.  Has anyone had this happen?


Mine is slow this month too. The label was created on 11/5, I received shipping notification on 11/10, the box didn't move until 11/12 and will be here Wednesday.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Nov 16, 2015)

aihutch said:


> Mine is slow this month too. The label was created on 11/5, I received shipping notification on 11/10, the box didn't move until 11/12 and will be here Wednesday.


ok at least I am not alone.  I guess I will wait a few more days before contacting Popsugar to check on the status.


----------



## wurly (Nov 17, 2015)

My candle arrived broken. Anyone else? I emailed them for a replacement but they said it was back ordered.


----------



## Pixels (Nov 17, 2015)

Mine arrived in tact but the glass was all splotchy and it looked terrible. I was going to trade or gift it but it looks like i'm keeping it now.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 17, 2015)

I got my box yesterday, my tracking said my box weighed 2.2 lbs but I weighed it on my kitchen scale and it was around 5lbs, or a little over.

I like everything for the most part. I'll give the bingo set to my niece for xmas. The mustard strikes me as a great hostess gift. But I stuck it in my pantry, I might keep it for myself.  I'm swapping the post cards, maybe the headband, it's really pretty though. 

The candle and the eyeshadow are my favorite parts of this box.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 17, 2015)

wurly said:


> My candle arrived broken. Anyone else? I emailed them for a replacement but they said it was back ordered.


. Mine arrived cracked too, and I was also told they are on back order. They also said I should have a new one in 2 weeks.


----------



## Pixels (Nov 17, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> . Mine arrived cracked too, and I was also told they are on back order. They also said I should have a new one in 2 weeks.


Good luck with that... I had the FAB cream with the "plastic" pieces in it and they said they would send a new one. Never did contacted them and they said it's all gone now so too bad. Didn't offer anything as a replacement.


----------



## aihutch (Nov 17, 2015)

Pixels said:


> Good luck with that... I had the FAB cream with the "plastic" pieces in it and they said they would send a new one. Never did contacted them and they said it's all gone now so too bad. Didn't offer anything as a replacement.


Wow, if they didn't have anything to replace it with they could have a least offered you some type of credit! My box will be here today, hopefully nothing is broken.


----------



## Pixels (Nov 17, 2015)

aihutch said:


> Wow, if they didn't have anything to replace it with they could have a least offered you some type of credit! My box will be here today, hopefully nothing is broken.


I was so [email protected]#$%#$ but I keep subbing since I do love the boxes most of the time.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 17, 2015)

Pixels said:


> Good luck with that... I had the FAB cream with the "plastic" pieces in it and they said they would send a new one. Never did contacted them and they said it's all gone now so too bad. Didn't offer anything as a replacement.


That's crap, they should have taken care of you. They were good about replacing 2 items out of my Neiman Marcus box last year though, so hopefully it will be the same experience. If not, I will stalk them until they do, lol.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 18, 2015)

Got my box today &amp; I love it! One of my favorites in a while. I thought I would swap the headband, but nope, keeping it. It looks adorable with a ponytail &amp; it's really well made. The mustard will be gifted to a foodie on my Christmas list. The palette is going in a Christmas stocking with the Tarte blush from earlier in the year. The candle is really cute. If I don't gift it or swap it for something I really want by Christmas, I'll be happy to use it. The bingo set is classy, modern &amp; beautiful quality &amp; we love to play games as a family. I can't wait to play this on Thanksgiving. Our two grown children will come over &amp; enjoy it with their 8 year old brother. I might gather some good chocolates &amp; little gifts for prizes. With the son-in-laws included, we'll have 5 big "kids" at Thanksgiving dinner. I'm going to ask each of them to write what they are thankful for on the postcards, then use a hole punch &amp; ribbons to hang them on the Christmas tree. I think that's it...awesome box.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Nov 18, 2015)

Got my box! My candle was smashed like a few of you, and I would told I should receive a replacement in two weeks. I hope it does happen, because I'm planning on gifting that for Christmas - the scent is not for me and I have a lot of pretty jars and stuff.

I'm gifting almost everything in this box, but I'm really happy to have so many people checked off my list, even partially! 


The mustard will go to my in-laws. I think my husband and I would like it- but it's PERFECT for his folks
The bingo set will go to my mom - she loves to play bingo at the annual carnival and I think she'll get a kick out of it. 
The sparkly headband is going to either my sister or my SIL, depends whose gifts needs a little extra something
I'm going to send the postcards out, i think.
I'm keeping the eyeshadow! I looove the colors I got, Apple of my Eye. I love tarte and I'm so pleased with this.
I haven't decided what to do with the gift card for printed photos, might use it to get a gift or for myself but I like the wood prints the company does!
If the candle gets replaced it will go to my bff or my mom - not sure yet!
Overall I'm happy with the  box, but I think if I had received this any other time of the year I would have been a little disappointed. The only things I like for *me* are the eyeshadow and the mustard. Maybe the headband, but I don't want to try it on if I'm going to gift it. If the candle had a different scent I would LOVE it, but I really don't like gardenia and we spray it on EVERYTHING at work so I get more than enough of it already. I also feel like that's a really off-the-wall scent for November. Like I know it rains a lot in the fall in some places, but I tend to think of warmer scents for fall.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 19, 2015)

Hmm. I emailed them because my candle was chipped. I apparently got really lucky that it's just chipped on the side, but still. Kind of annoying that they didn't package it with the lid wrapped separately. On mine, it looks like the lid jammed into the side of the candle and the impact caused the chipping.

I'm not going to die if I don't get a replacement, and it is nice that they offer that, since really it's the post office's fault that the items got damaged.

I have a P.O. Box so I can get gifts/expensive items shipped to it instead. We live in a nice area as well, but all it takes is someone cruising through mid day when they know everyone is at work, to steal packages. It sucks that people do that.


----------



## Kaistone (Nov 21, 2015)

Re subbed for this box! That headband is everything!


----------



## ChristinaC (Nov 21, 2015)

Pixels said:


> Good luck with that... I had the FAB cream with the "plastic" pieces in it and they said they would send a new one. Never did contacted them and they said it's all gone now so too bad. Didn't offer anything as a replacement.


I had that too, and when I contacted PS they told me to contact FAB.  FAB apologized and sent a new one right away.  I know it's quite a while later, but maybe you can go that route?  Tell them that you just got to the point in the jar where you started finding the pieces.  Mine only had the pieces in the bottom half. Worst they can say is sorry, too late.


----------



## cpl100 (Nov 21, 2015)

Got my box.  I had stayed away from spoilers except for the first which got me to buy the box.  Love the headband.  Was surprised by the game.  My shadow is called "Eye Candy" which I don't see posted as yet.  I didn't open it but it's on eBay and appears to be greens.  Not fond of eye shadow and especially not greens so this will be gifted or traded.  Unless, of course, my Secret Santa person happens to want that!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 21, 2015)

I got eye candy too. only one color was greenish, jellybean.  The rest are really nice.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 22, 2015)

DebbyJ said:


> Love everything in the box. The candle made me sneeze for half an hour straight, so I set it in very warm water for about 10 minutes and then ran a knife around the edge and the wax popped right out. I pulled the wicks out, gave it a good washing and I now have a gorgeous little trinket box. I couldn't be more thrilled.


I'm going to have to do this too. Unfortunately, the candle smells gross to my husband and I. I wish we had gotten another scent, but at least the box is super pretty!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 23, 2015)

For those of you who don't like the scent of your candle but still love the box it comes in, or who want to use the discount but don't know where to start...the little boutique in my building carries the scents Blue Jean and Volcano and both smell fantastic.  Volcano is especially nice - it reminds me of the Body Shop Satsuma soap if that helps!  YUM.


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 23, 2015)

Has anyone elseen not gotten their box?


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 26, 2015)

Where is the PS Black Friday deal??? Didn't it come out last year on thanksgiving?? I'm ready to spend some $$$$--- lol!!


----------



## Janice Curle (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm looking for it as well, should it be on their website?


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 27, 2015)

Here are the coupons:

$15 off 1 month sub - code gift15

$25 off 3 mos sub - code gift30

$75 off 6 mos sub - code gift75


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Nov 27, 2015)

Has anyone had luck with those codes? I can't get them to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Janice Curle (Nov 27, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> Has anyone had luck with those codes? I can't get them to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No, that doesn't work for me either


----------



## Mrs30009 (Nov 27, 2015)

Reija said:


> Here are the coupons:
> 
> $15 off 1 month sub - code gift15
> 
> ...


These are the same codes from 2014.  Are you sure these are for 2015?


----------



## penny13 (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm wondering if they have decided against doing a coupon this year.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 27, 2015)

I wonder if the coupons won't be live until after the today show announcement.  Just a guess fingers crossed its another great deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 27, 2015)

Mrs30009 said:


> These are the same codes from 2014.  Are you sure these are for 2015?


oops my bad, I looked quickly and thought they were for this year and didn't realize these were the same ones for last year. Should have known since I used them last year.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  I was sleep deprived when I posted it. Was still shopping for blackfriday deals and was so excited when I came across this. Thanks for double checking. Sorry again!! Maybe there won't be a deal this year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Janice Curle (Nov 27, 2015)

They said on Facebook they're not doing any specials this year. Just had one code for $5 off:THANKS. NO THANKS. HAHA.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Nov 27, 2015)

Reija said:


> oops my bad, I looked quickly and thought they were for this year and didn't realize these were the same ones for last year. Should have known since I used them last year.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was sleep deprived when I posted it. Was still shopping for blackfriday deals and was so excited when I came across this. Thanks for double checking. Sorry again!! Maybe there won't be a deal this year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I only knew because I looked up when last years came out(stalking).   I am wondering why they did not come out with the black friday deal.  I hope they do have one this year.  I too will be disappointed.


----------



## penny13 (Nov 27, 2015)

PlanetJanice said:


> They said on Facebook they're not doing any specials this year. Just had one code for $5 off:THANKS. NO THANKS. HAHA.


Yeah, I'll pass. Last year the deal was fantastic. I'd rather wait and swap/sub based on spoilers if I can't do a deal again.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Nov 27, 2015)

On Instagram someone asked about a cyber Monday deal - they responded with "our lips are sealed".

Don't give up PopSuggies - there is hope!!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 30, 2015)

So those $10 off promo coupons that came in a recent box, they expire tonight. I assume that if you sign up with one of those today you get the December box? Or would it be another November box?  Any one know?

ETA Nevermind it looks likes from FB it'll be a December box.


----------



## Janice Curle (Nov 30, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> On Instagram someone asked about a cyber Monday deal - they responded with "our lips are sealed".
> 
> Don't give up PopSuggies - there is hope!!!!


Any more info on this?


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Nov 30, 2015)

No luck. Looks like their lips were sealed with their stocking stuffer boxes.

Not impressed - I don't want to buy stuff I already have!!


----------



## Jen G (Nov 30, 2015)

I have to say that I am a bit irritated that the capri blue mercury candle is on offer in a stocking stuffer box when I was told that it was on back order less than two weeks ago (mine arrived broken), AND I haven't heard anything from Popsugar about sending me a replacement yet...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 30, 2015)

I thought you guys would appreciate this. I've been waiting patiently for two weeks to a reply to emails to popsugar so I finally contacted them through FB today to nicely complain about it. I get a snarky reply back about how they're NOT ignoring me but their customer service team is TWO PEOPLE!?! What? Time to get your shit together and hire some people I think. No wonder it takes forever to get problems solved, replacements, etc. Is it asking too much to actually have enough customer service to service your customers?? I feel for those two people, seriously!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 1, 2015)

Wow, I wouldn't have guessed.  I would LOVE to know how many subscribers PSMH has.


----------



## sakura33 (Dec 1, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I thought you guys would appreciate this. I've been waiting patiently for two weeks to a reply to emails to popsugar so I finally contacted them through FB today to nicely complain about it. I get a snarky reply back about how they're NOT ignoring me but their customer service team is TWO PEOPLE!?! What? Time to get your shit together and hire some people I think. No wonder it takes forever to get problems solved, replacements, etc. Is it asking too much to actually have enough customer service to service your customers?? I feel for those two people, seriously!


OMG don't get me started with their CS- it makes a lot of sense they only have 2 people lol considering how much I have to bug them to get a simple response.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 1, 2015)

I can't even believe that, 2? That seems really tiny.


----------

